# old f150 driveline swap out question



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought a 1990 f150 extra cab (manual transmission) with a broken front driveline. I found a used driveline on craigslist from a standard cab truck (automatic transmission). What are the chances it's going to fit?

I'm sure I could just measure the space, then measure the used driveline. The used driveline is an hour away so I a want to make sure it's worth the drive. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I beleive the auto trans is longer so that would require a longer front drive shaft. With that said though call Six States and ask how much they charge to shorten or lengthen a drive line. You may get lucky and it may be the same. You may just measure the length between your ujoints and have them do the same.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I looked it up on AllData and just by looking up the shaft from the transfer case the front shaft shows only one part #; ti did not ask for type of trans. Here is the OEM part # EOTZ7061E. So, it may be the same either way. I would be surprised if the shaft were different from one to the other as it would make numerous parts different, which makes parts much more expensive.


----------

